# Dash attacked...need Prayers. pics included GRAPHIC!!!!



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

So this evening Blaze 1 of my 3 Blue and White brothers attacked Dash. I need hopes and prayers for him He's in bad shape called My vet and the clinic on call for them doesnt see exotics so he is going in as soon as they open tomorrow morning. I have pain meds here at home that I was instructed to give him a very small dose of. Its for pain and inflammation and its helped. Hes fighting all cuddled with mom. They are 13weeks old and were getting neutered next month after my Daughters Birthday. They normally sleep together and do everything together and I came home to my husband staying He just heard them fighting and found dash like he is and Chase was hiding and Blaze was on top of Dash. Nothing they were fighting over like for or anything. Im posting pics but WARNING THEY ARE GRAPHIC.This is about 1 hr after the medications on swelling went down alot. I gave him Baby food and pedilite for extra. He is urinating ok and having Bowel movements but they have some blood in it. I know he has internal bleeding so I need prayers for him.I do know that Blaze He's always been biggest and mostvoutgoing. Dash was next biggest and Chase was runt but recently chase weighed more then Dadh and he's felt skinny so He had a appt for next week to check for parasites etc. Im not sure if someyhing else os going on to make Blaze attack...im so upsetHe has several bite wounds on his back and sides but his stomach got the worse of it. His abdomen was swollen and dark purple and his testicals were darker then in picture. I Cleaned his wounds and applied neosporin per vet amd gave pain meds.


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

I hope He makea it through the night. Also I seperated Blaze from Chase....


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Poor little fuzzy


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

If the blood in his poop is red, then it's probably not from internal bleeding. Internal bleeding with blood in the stool shows up as a dark, coffee-grounds looking substance. Red blood in poop is probably from tearing around the anus.


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Praying for the poor little guy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Let us know what happens.


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

ratmode said:


> If the blood in his poop is red, then it's probably not from internal bleeding. Internal bleeding with blood in the stool shows up as a dark, coffee-grounds looking substance. Red blood in poop is probably from tearing around the anus.


Its dark blood streaks in stool. We are waiting at vets now and he was trying to eat a block this morning. Swelling is down and he moving around


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

When there is this much blood and injury my rats get separated. Because two of my six rats are ninja rats who slice their cage mates open down to the muscle I now have four cages. It's a lot of cages, but it give me peace of mind. I hope you too separate your rats...forever. I have found with my ninja rats once they've drawn blood they will do it again. 

It sounds like your giving you're rat proper wound care. Be sure to maintain it to he heals properly and keep bedding away from him until he heals so smaller particles can't enter the wound openings. Line his cage with newspaper (changed frequently) or fabric if you're not already doing so.


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

Sending prayers for the little guy. Please let us know how he's doing.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

All the best to Dash


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

aw prayers to the little one! yeah keep us updated with his progress.


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

Sorry I had to wait til after class. Good news hes gonna be ok. On pain meds, antibiotcs and probiotics, he is on some baby food and block mush. But going bathroom ok and eatting and drinkingn hes being a trooper.Also Blaze was sperated and is now living with my friend. He cannot hurt anyone there. Shes gonna get him neitrred asap.


----------



## kala83 (Feb 19, 2008)

giving prayer and good karma for the sweet boy I hope does ok. Poor thing.


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Poor little thing 

I'm glad he's going to be okay and hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Poor guy. Those bites to the tummy/genital area are sign of SERIOUS aggression issues. Hopefully the neuter helps


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

Update Blaze Dash'Brother that attacked him I returned him to the breeder she is neutering him and gonna intro him into her group. I just dont want dash terrified of him once neutered


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Sending healing thoughts Dash's way! Keep us updated on his healing!


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

I"m so glad he'll be ok and tat they won't be reunited again. I'm sure little Dash would be traumatized. 
You did great caring for him and getting him well again.


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

Update of Dash. Good and Bad news. Eating and Drinking well. Bathroom habits good. Gaining weight and active. Getting meds well however begining last week he chewed his scab alot and started to bleed. Making scab larger. Did good until today...completely chewed scab off and his abdomen is open. No blood but I can see unside. Pictures tomorrow. Cannot get him to vet until beginning next week (no one open sunday. ER clinic doesnt do rats). Good thing ive worked For a vet for 8yrs and I have supplies here. But Im not sure who to get him to stop chewing at it. Im keeping it clean and covered with his ointment. He is still on meds. Any ideas on how to get him to stop chewing off scabs. Otherwords he wont heal......


----------



## Holli (Jun 9, 2014)

There are small cones/elizabethan collars for rats, and although it won't be fun for him, it would be for his own good. Good luck to your baby boy!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't e collar a rat! They can barely move, can't eat, and are more likely to injure themselves. 

You can use a sock or a tight ace bandage wrap to cover it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roxy&Cali (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't know if it will work for rats but I've seen it used on squirrels that have injuries like that. Non-adhesive wrap that sticks to itself wrapped around their body so that they can't bend to get to the injury. Not too tight but not so loose that it slips off. They don't like it but it seems to do the job.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I was going to say an ace bandage as well, but there's also this: http://m.walgreens.com/mt/www.walgr...-purpose-first-aid-tape/ID=prod375377-product


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

If my rat bit his scab off I would rinse it with saline twice per day and wrap him up. However, where your rat's injury is is tricky and my guess is he would wiggle out of anything wrapped around him since it would be at the bottom of his slinky body. One thing I did that worked for a while with my rat who had tumor surgery is I bought a long piece of stockinette from a local veterinary clinic and literally tied it around my rat as if she were a gift (all our rats truly are gifts everyday!) and tied the knot at the top of her body. I also added a non-adhesive bandage against her wound opening. 

The stockinette worked because it is like a tube sock which means it is a double layer of fabric and we all know rats can slide out of tubes. My rat was tied tight enough that she couldn't get out but loose enough not to restrict her breathing. When it comes to our rats we have to be creative.


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

Heres his wound today. Its looking better. I keep it clean and use triple antibiotic ointment and tomorrow I get vet wrap. Ive been using a sock. It kindaworks but he wiggles out of it. The chunk of skin at the top is loose but the vet said to leave it. As it heals it will fall off. They cannot cut it off without knocking him out. And they dont want to risk anes. Him right now. He is on more pain meds and antibiotics. Hes being a good boy about cleaning it and meds etc though


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

My lord that looks atrocious!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

OH MY GOSH! Ah, oh, my, oh, he looks awful! I'm so sorry!


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

That does truly look heart wrenching. 

I do hope he gets better.

Good luck to you and him, hope you make it, and him of course.


----------



## Vinni & Gingi (Jan 14, 2014)

Did he make it?


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

I just about passed out! That poor little man. It must be so hard on you too.
I really hope those pain meds are working. How is he doing now?


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

He is srill doing well. Keeping area clean and its starting to close up again. He has stopped picking at it as well. Ill keep working on keeping it clean etc...


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

Great work and wonderful news.


----------

